# Outdoor party game ideas for 4 year old Birthday party?



## kyartz (Jun 17, 2004)

DD1 and DD2 are sharing a party this year; DD1 will be 4 and DD2 just turned 1. We're having a mix of adults and kids over from1-3 for snacks, cake, play, presents, etc. Here at our house. Low key. Hopefully fun. We're in extreme drought here so it's unlikely that it will rain.

I have an easy craft idea picked out - making bird feeders from pine cones. We already have open pine cones and will string them before folks arrive. Then the kids can roll it in melted suet and sprinkle seed on it and take it home. Also got some burlap sacks from the local farmer's co-op for sack races. A couple of my workmates suggested egg and spoon races. I won't be upset if we don't get to things and we'll let the day unfold as it will, but it would be nice to have a few other ideas in my pocket. Any other thoughts? We could do a treasure hunt, but I don't have any real ideas for that.

All thoughts/suggestions appreciatec! Thanks Mamas.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Take various colored ribbon or yarn in loooooong pieces and tie a "prize" to one end, then wrap it around something like a swingset to make a spiderweb. Tie tags with the kids' names to the other ends. Help them find their tag and then step back as they try to follow their string to the end, over, under, around, and through your web.


----------



## astrophe27 (Aug 27, 2007)

We had a bubbble blowing station, a homemade playdough station, a sand table filled with birdseed station, and then a painting station (roll of brown mailing paper taped to fence) as well as a few balls in the yard. Kids could just roam around to what they wanted, adults could just hang and chit chat in the yard.

All were well received by the 2-6 crowd at my daughter's 3rd bday.

HTH!
A.


----------



## kyartz (Jun 17, 2004)

Hopeful bump for any additional ideas.....


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

We had our daughters 3rd and 4th birthday parties at the park. That way the kids could just play the whole time, eat and open gifts.

You can also buy bulk size crafts at www.orientaltrading.com and www.birthdayexpress.com if you want to have them sit and do crafts.


----------



## butterflykisses4 (Oct 16, 2007)

the leafs are turning here. We bought a hay bale and dropped 6 toys into it the kids had a BLAST! SO funny seeing them hunting for it. Also we did a balloon toss water baloons, made pumpkin into faces with yarn and googly eyes and such, bought the fake spider webbing and had each kid build thier own spiders web. We have done pasted tissue onto glass baby food jars for cute decopage (SP) vases. Get a bunch of old mismatched socks and have apuppet show. take old paper towel rolls and make them into prioncess wands. buy cheap flip flops (on sale here at joanns) and have them make princess slippers. hope this helps!


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

I love that ribbon hunt idea!

I also think that having bubbles, etc is a good idea. Sometimes just having things for them to play with is enough- and your craft sounds great!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Carrying beanbags on a spoon is quite good for little ones. Also setting up targets/baskets to throw beanbags into.

A scavenger hunt, you draw up a list of items for the children to find around the garden, eg a fallen leaf, pebble, something smaller than their hand, something green etc. Another way is to give each child an empty egg box and they try to find something to fill each little container.

Nature bracelets, wrap a piece of sticky tape, sticky side out round the child's wrist. They decorate it by sticking on things found around the garden.

You could set up a trail to follow making arrows on the ground from sticks or pebbles or drawing in chalk.


----------

